# hi han bons i dolents...



## lenguadulce

Hello,
  I am trying to translate this and need help!
Here it is :
"Aquesta historia fa pensar en els westerns: hi han bons i dolents per qué el lector és pugui identificar amb els herois."

Here is my translation :
This history reminds one of westers: there are good guys and bad guys so that the reader is able to identify with the heroes."

Let me know if that is anywhere close!

gracies
Evan


----------



## Agró

lenguadulce said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to translate this and need help!
> Here it is :
> "Aquesta història fa pensar en els westerns: hi han bons i dolents perquè el lector es pugui identificar amb els herois."
> 
> Here is my translation :
> This history reminds one of westerns: there are good guys and bad guys so that the reader is able to identify with the heroes."
> 
> Let me know if that is anywhere close!
> 
> gracies
> Evan


A couple of mistakes. As for the rest, well done.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Tinc un dubte. A la frase en anglés no hauriem de posar "himself"? Es a dir, alguna cosa així "the reader is able to identify himself with...".

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Pel que veig al diccionari no cal, Ant. "To identify" com a intransitiu ja funciona com "identificar-se".

El meu dubte és si _història_ s'ha de traduir com a _history_ o com a _story_, en aquest cas.
My doubt is whether _història_ should be translated as _history_ or as _story_ here.


----------



## Cebeta

Crec que tens raó, Betulina. Jo diria "story".


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Pel que veig al diccionari no cal, Ant. "To identify" com a intransitiu ja funciona com "identificar-se".
> 
> El meu dubte és si _història_ s'ha de traduir com a _history_ o com a _story_, en aquest cas.
> My doubt is whether _història_ should be translated as _history_ or as _story_ here.


 
Hola,

Moltes gràcies Betu, veig que tens raó . Per l´altre dubte crec que la traducció seria "story", perquè diria que està parlant de un conte (a tale).

Thank you Betu, you are right.  Regarding the other question I would say the translation should be "story", because is talking about a tale.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## .Jordi.

Agró said:


> A couple of mistakes. As for the rest, well done.


You've forgotten about this one ; ).

[...] hi han bons i dolents [...].

Cheers, guys! : )


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Molt ben dit, Jordi! Tot i el costum de posar el verb _haver_ en plural en aquests casos, està malament perquè és un verb *impersonal *i el que segueix *no *és subjecte sinó complement directe. Per tant, el verb *sempre ha de ir en singular*.


----------



## lenguadulce

thank you all so much!


----------



## Demurral

MarieSuzanne said:


> Molt ben dit, Jordi! Tot i el costum de posar el verb _haver_ en plural en aquests casos, està malament perquè és un verb *impersonal *i el que segueix *no *és subjecte sinó complement directe. Per tant, el verb *sempre ha d'anar en singular*.




^^ molt bona explicació!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Perdó per l' *ir*! No sé on tenia el cap.


----------

